# Thinking about the future



## snakehandler (Jan 30, 2008)

What would a genetically modified tegu look like?
Probably the size of a labrador eating small kids for breakfast.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 30, 2008)

:crazy :crazy Something like this :crazy :crazy


----------



## olympus (Jan 30, 2008)

Now that's what I'm talking about.


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 30, 2008)

haha, that's a funny picture, but also I think before they do that, komodo dragons will be available in most local petshops, therfore there wont be a need to make tegus that big. The problem they have now is that they are extremely hard to breed in captivity, and theres only 5000 in the world, or 500? its a low low number and I want one, or two


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 30, 2008)

3000 in the world left and recently a California Zoo finally hatched a few BEAUTIFUL healthy babies. I don't think komodensis will hit the market soon... They can eat 70% of their body weight, and unfortunately whole adult goats are kinda expensive. That and the cheapest beef you can get for 5 bucks a pound isn't really cheap, when you gotta buy 30-40lbs to feed the friggin' dinosaur that roams your backyard. They are simply amazing though. Beautiful...


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 30, 2008)

COWHER said:


> :crazy :crazy Something like this :crazy :crazy



lol. great picture..


----------



## snakehandler (Jan 30, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> 3000 in the world left and recently a California Zoo finally hatched a few BEAUTIFUL healthy babies. I don't think komodensis will hit the market soon... They can eat 70% of their body weight, and unfortunately whole adult goats are kinda expensive. That and the cheapest beef you can get for 5 bucks a pound isn't really cheap, when you gotta buy 30-40lbs to feed the friggin' dinosaur that roams your backyard. They are simply amazing though. Beautiful...



they will eat your kids too.


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 30, 2008)

snakehandler said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > 3000 in the world left and recently a California Zoo finally hatched a few BEAUTIFUL healthy babies. I don't think komodensis will hit the market soon... They can eat 70% of their body weight, and unfortunately whole adult goats are kinda expensive. That and the cheapest beef you can get for 5 bucks a pound isn't really cheap, when you gotta buy 30-40lbs to feed the friggin' dinosaur that roams your backyard. They are simply amazing though. Beautiful...
> ...



Kids? Oh that's right, you're not from here. We have these things called condoms here. VERY cool invention. :lol5 :lol5 :lol5


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 30, 2008)

Too dang funny!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Jan 30, 2008)

Hahaha Nice pic Cowher. :lol:


----------



## playlboi (Jan 30, 2008)

funny picture. looks like they are playing tag. haha


----------



## ColdThirst (Jan 30, 2008)

ApriliaRufo said:


> 3000 in the world left and recently a California Zoo finally hatched a few BEAUTIFUL healthy babies. I don't think komodensis will hit the market soon... They can eat 70% of their body weight, and unfortunately whole adult goats are kinda expensive. That and the cheapest beef you can get for 5 bucks a pound isn't really cheap, when you gotta buy 30-40lbs to feed the friggin' dinosaur that roams your backyard. They are simply amazing though. Beautiful...



Yeah i saw the video of them hatching the dragon eggs. And the concept of my own dinosaur roaming around my back yard is very enticing, however if I didn't have a car payment, I could afford one, the only problem is a car note is typically 6 years, these aparently live to be thirty, thats (rough calculations) at $40 a goat, (and thats low) from when it gets to be an adult which is about, ill give it 4years it would cost (and this is low with two goats a week) $108,160 to feed it for 26 years as an adult hahaha. SOLD is what I say, cause I would much rather have a Dragon than a <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6-SPEED-CARFAX-6-DISC-NAVIG-R-SENSORS-NON-SMOKER-LOOK_W0QQitemZ300191688941QQcmdZViewItem?hash=item300191688941">http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/6-SPEED- ... 0191688941</a><!-- m --> and still have some money left over for a sweet tv. lol


----------



## ApriliaRufo (Jan 31, 2008)

ColdThirst said:


> ApriliaRufo said:
> 
> 
> > 3000 in the world left and recently a California Zoo finally hatched a few BEAUTIFUL healthy babies. I don't think komodensis will hit the market soon... They can eat 70% of their body weight, and unfortunately whole adult goats are kinda expensive. That and the cheapest beef you can get for 5 bucks a pound isn't really cheap, when you gotta buy 30-40lbs to feed the friggin' dinosaur that roams your backyard. They are simply amazing though. Beautiful...
> ...




LOL! Damn straight! I like Martins but to own a komodo? That's just priceless... It really would be. Ugh, if I had three herp dream animals it would be a Komodo, a Tuatara, and (don't laugh... I'm poor) a piebald Ball Python.


----------

